# Panama City Florida?



## Nathal (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm moving near to Panama City Florida in June this year. Does anybody know how the gaming scene is there? Are there any good FLGS?


----------



## Nathal (Apr 28, 2005)

Nathal said:
			
		

> I'm moving near to Panama City Florida in June this year. Does anybody know how the gaming scene is there? Are there any good FLGS?





anybody?


----------



## Salcor (Apr 29, 2005)

Why yest there is. Go by Comic Emporium on Highway 231.  They run ALL SORTS OF THINGS.  Good group of people.


Salcor


----------



## DamionW (Oct 4, 2005)

If you're willing to head west to the Ft. Walton Beach area (Hurlburt and Eglin AFBs are here), I'm trying to organize gamers around here.


----------



## Nathal (Oct 5, 2005)

Salcor said:
			
		

> Why yest there is. Go by Comic Emporium on Highway 231.  They run ALL SORTS OF THINGS.  Good group of people.
> 
> 
> Salcor




Hi! I've had a chance to stop in there. Looks pretty cool. I met the owner and he seems pretty cool too. 

Anyway, with working 50 hours, full time school and a child on the way I've had to put down all things related to fun. 

Oh well, things will slow down in a couple of years.


----------

